

So You Want My Job: Entrepreneur - dimitar
http://artofmanliness.com/2009/09/09/so-you-want-my-job-entrepreneur/

======
Derrek
"First, I wanted the challenge and freedom of running my own show. I like the
idea of waking up in the morning and knowing that the success of my company
depends directly on the decisions I make. Second, I believe that one of the
surest and most responsible paths to financial freedom is through building a
successful small business that creates jobs and wealth for a community."

That pretty much sums up my motivation for going down my own path, hopefully
soon.

